# BEST song names ever!



## sateva9822 (Apr 4, 2007)

Here are some of my favorites. What's your favorite song title? You, don't even have to like them just the title of a song that you like/laff at/love.

Anal Cunt (death metal)


I Sent Concentration Camp Footage To Americas Funniest Home Videos
I Snuck A Retard In To A Sperm Bank
You're Pregnant, So I Kicked You In The Stomach
Limp Bizkit Think They're Black, But They're Just Gay

(these are actual song titles has nothing to do with the opinion's of myself)


----------



## Esplender (Apr 4, 2007)

Good old Anal Cunt. 

My list of awesome song names include:
Electric Wizard's "Dopethrone"

Prostitute Disfigurement's "Rotting Away Is Better Than Being Gay"

Hemdale's "Bone Fucker"

Melechesh's "Touching The Spheres Of Sephiroth"

Morbid Anal Fog's "Euronymous Sold Varg A Bunk Eighth"

Pig Destroyer's "Fuck You Up And Get High"

And pretty much anything by GG Allin


----------



## Horrorshow (Apr 4, 2007)

"Someday, In The Event That Mankind Actually Figures Out What It Is That This World Revolves Around, Thousands Of People Are Going To Be Shocked And Perplexed To Find Out That It Was Not Them. Sometimes, This Includes Me" - The Chariot

"Don't Get Blood On My Prada Shoes" - The Number Twelve Looks Like You

"You're The Dream Unicorn!" - The Blood Brothers.

D:


----------



## Option7 (Apr 4, 2007)

"You Suck" - Strapping Young Lad (great song)

"Satan's Ice Cream Truck" - Also Strapping Young Lad

"Nigger I Hate Your Face" - Skrewdriver NOTE: The only reason I mentioned this one is because I think it's funny how blatantly racist it is.

"Pass The Marijuana" - Mystic Roots 8)

"Mommy Can I go out and Kill Tonight?" - The Misfits

"uhn tiss uhn tiss uhn tiss" - Bloodhound Gang. There's several more good titles by bloodhound gang, but that's the only one I could think of.


That's all I got.


----------



## sateva9822 (Apr 4, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> "You Suck" - Strapping Young Lad (great song)
> 
> "Satan's Ice Cream Truck" - Also Strapping Young Lad
> 
> ...



thats a mighty sexeh list! XD must chack out a few of them now


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 4, 2007)

"Kiss Me, I'm Shitfaced" - Dropkick Murphys

"Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo" - Bloodhound Gang

"40oz to Freedom" - Sublime

"Fun Things to Fuck" - NOFX

"I Wanna Be An Alcoholic" - NOFX


----------



## DavidN (Apr 4, 2007)

I've heard of Screwdriver before... only because my wife mentioned the parody band "Jewdriver" that turns their songs into things about matzoh and bagels and the like.

Helloween went through a bit of a mad phase in the nineties that produced:

1. Pink Bubbles Go Ape
2. Kids Of The Century
3. Heavy Metal Hamsters
4. I'm Doin' Fine CRAZY Man
5. Les Hambourgeois Walkways
6. Red Socks And The Smell Of Trees
7. Irritation (Weik Editude 112 In C)
8. Grapowski's Malmsuite 1001
9. Anything My Mama Don't Like
10. Deliberately Limited Preliminary Prelude Period In Z
11. Lavdate Dominvm [sic]
12. Moshi Moshi~Shiki No Uta
13. Escalation 666
14. Sun 4 The World


----------



## Stitch (Apr 5, 2007)

'Kangaroos (Up the Butt)' by the Impotent Sea Snakes.


----------



## Bobby111 (Apr 8, 2007)

Esplender said:
			
		

> My list of awesome song names include:
> Electric Wizard's "Dopethrone"



Wow, I'm impressed! I've never come across another Wizard fan.


----------



## Aikon (Apr 9, 2007)

Green Tinted Sixties Mind - Mr. Big
Rubber Fucker - Scorpions
Can I play With Madness? - Iron Maiden
Statutory Date - Twisted Sister
Back off Bitch - Guns N' Roses
Mental Masturbation - Jackyl


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 9, 2007)

Dicks Are For My Friends - Mindless Self Indulgence
It's awesomer when someone asks what song you're listening to.

I Am Downright Amazed at What I Can Destroy With Just A Hammer
i wanna be a homosexual
- Atom and His Package

Erecta My Hamburger Baby - Machinae Supremacy


----------

